# Filer and folder permissions



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I'm pretty sure this is not possible, but here it goes. Client wants everybody to be able to view the contents of a folder, but only a select few to actually be able to read/write. As far as I can tell, viewing the contents of a folder is read access.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Write permissions are separate. Give Read rights to people who only need to read and Write rights to people who need to make changes.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

The problem is they want to be able to view the files in the directory, but not actually be able to open them.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

It may be possible, but you're digging deep into permission stuff. One wrong move and you lose control of the folder and files.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Yeah, I basically told them it was not possible. Either someone needs read access or they don't. I found out ultimately what they were trying to accomplish and found a better solution.


----------



## techmaster85 (Sep 5, 2011)

Seems like you could use "List folder contents" attribute to get what you want...


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

techmaster85 said:


> Seems like you could use "List folder contents" attribute to get what you want...


Yep, create a new share so you're not messing around with other containers. Share with certain users, but list folder contents only. Just verified it on 2008, try to open the file and "access denied".


----------

